# Viewsonic Cine1000 and Blu-ray???



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought a new old stock Viewsonic Cine1000 pj. I am thinking about buying a bluray player for it, but am unsure if it can work with a bluray player, and if there will be a diffeerence in picture quality displayed compared to sd dvds. here are some specs on it:

Compatibility:
HDTV: 720p, 1080i
EDTV/480p: Yes
SDTV/480i: Yes
Component Video: Yes
Video: Yes
Digital Input: DVI-I (HDCP)
Computers: Yes
Display: Type:
0.6" DLP (1)
Color Wheel Segs: 6
Color Wheel Speed: **
Native: 854x480 Pixels
Maximum: 1280x1024 Pixels
Aspect Ratio: 16:9 (WVGA)
Lamp: Type:
200W **
Life: 3000 hours
Eco-Mode Life: 4000 hours


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

another question is relating to the imputs. It has dvi that is HDCP compatible, will this work if I use a hdmi to dvi cable? I have heard that there might be a copy protection problem if I do that? I want to be sure this will work and is worth the oney b4 I invest in a bluray player. thanx


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a tough one. When I saw it didn't have an HDMI input, I figured it would not work, but if the DVI port supports the copy protection then the conversion cable should work. Sadly, my only experience with that kind of cable was hooking up a computer the DVI to a TV with hdmi. It worked and looked pretty good, but I don't think there was any copy protection on there.

Another avenue is trying a cable box maybe? Or buying from a place with a nice return policy, just in case.

Good luck.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I was hoping to buy online and save money. I dont think I will find cable cheap except online as well. Guess I can go to best buy and get it and if it works return it and buy it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you don't intend to keep the product, it is my opinion that it is unethical to buy knowing you are going to return it.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I think seeing as the DVI is HDCP you just need an adaptor that will convert or a DVI/HDMI cable and you can go HDMI. About Ethics I wouldnt worry about Best Buy as they wont loose sleep over it, its not like your doing this to a ma and pa store and if you do actually buy other things from Best Buy from time to time then consider it a courtesy for your ongoing business.
I use a adaptor on my Sony CRT that only has DVI and it works great, partsexpress.com sells the cable or adaptors cheap and has quick delivery.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What makes it right to do it to Best Buy as opposed to a mom & pop store? It is unethical either way. Why not just do the right thing and pay for what you get? There is a cost to all of us for returns, whether you see it in the short term or not. It gets factored into the cost of doing business. That means that everyone else pays for your "courtesy."


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

well what I was wondering is if there is a difference in the picture quality of a stand alone bluray player or a computer driver bluray drive/burner? If that would look the same I wouldnt need a special cable anymore. I just wonder if my video card would cause me any problems sending the signal to my pj.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> What makes it right to do it to Best Buy as opposed to a mom & pop store? It is unethical either way. Why not just do the right thing and pay for what you get? There is a cost to all of us for returns, whether you see it in the short term or not. It gets factored into the cost of doing business. That means that everyone else pays for your "courtesy."


Not sure why you even brought up ethics, it has nothing to do with the question. I dont care to tell somebody what they should or shouldnt do, just solve the problem at hand is the goal here.
BestBuy often will charge a restock fee so they make a profit many times on a return adding to my less than guilty feeling about taking something back.

Back on topic, how does the cable come out of your puter? You need to make sure it will carry the full output 1080p information and only HDMI will recieve that as far as I know, Component cable will take you up to 1080I or 720p.....all other inputs are not going to offer HD capability but I will confess I have never done this so I may or may not have the right answer.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

chadnliz said:


> Back on topic, how does the cable come out of your puter? You need to make sure it will carry the full output 1080p information and only HDMI will recieve that as far as I know, Component cable will take you up to 1080I or 720p.....all other inputs are not going to offer HD capability but I will confess I have never done this so I may or may not have the right answer.


My projector is HDCP compliant through its dvi input, and comp video card says it can output like 2048x1440 or something like that through its dvi outpuut. I dont know if it is really gonna be compatible though like I said. It sure would make it simpler to ue the comp as a source though. My video card is a PNY Nvidia GeForce 6600 256 mb pci express, if that makes any difference. I am trying to figure out if the video card has to be HDCP compliant aw well for this to work.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I am guessing it will be ok, but only guessing. The more places you ask the better off you will be. Try AVSForum, Audiogon and such then pose your question in correct sub forum. Info here is great but at times slow and it never hurts to get as much info as possible. Sorry I couldnt be more exact.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

from my research some are supported some not. If not then it will still display but at a much lower resolution. y card does not seem to be supported from what I have seen so far. Oh well, this is gonna be an expensive upgrade after all.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Isnt it always?:spend:


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

potential HDCP compliant video card

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140386960307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Potential BLU-ray and dvd player and burner

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370296797295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I would take a stand alone model over a computer simply because depending on where your puter is will you have to deal with fan noise? Also I am old school and like the gear in my rack, not on my lap or desk but thats just a personal thing. 
I think I gotta jump off trying to help at this point because I dont have extensive experience with computer drives and sound cards as I noted earlier. I hope you find what works for you and enjoy the show! Cheers


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

as much as blu-ray movies cost is would be a shame to buy it and then it gets scratched. So....I will make the legally allowed single back-up copy for the storage shelf just in case. That is where the comp drive is better to me, and for the same price or less than a stand alone, not to mention I can watch on my comp monitor that way if I dont feel like using the pj. I just dont know about stuff like updates and bd-live etc with a comp drive, but I assume it should be available just like a stand alone, and maybe even easier.


----------

